# Help, Boxxer Maxle DH stuck ?



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

My buddy has a Boxxer Team w/ a DH Maxle. He has apparantly sripped the 6mm hex. He and the fork are in another state so I am trying to help him out over the phone (he has little mechanical expertise). I have never used a DH Maxle though I do have a Pike. Looks like you could remove the end cap on the opposite side of the Maxle lever on my pike - does the boxxer have the same end cap w/ wrench flats ? Any tips . Thanks.


----------



## myarmisonfire (Mar 28, 2005)

Get him to take it to someone with lots of mechanical expertise before he completely ruins his lowers!


----------



## Whistgnar (Jan 24, 2010)

Mine got stuck and I had to drill mine out. I say bring it to a shop, if they damage it they pay for it not him.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

unscrew the non-drive side bolt out, and bang on the rod inside. sometimes it gets stuck, and you wont be able to get a hex wrench into the drive side.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

brillantesdv said:


> unscrew the non-drive side bolt out, and bang on the rod inside. sometimes it gets stuck, and you wont be able to get a hex wrench into the drive side.


 Well the hex is stripped , can anything be done on the drive side ? If I had it I would slam an easy out into the hex and get that cap off or worst case drill something out. I wouldn't trust my buddy w/ anything other than simple hand tools. I have allready told him to bring it into an LBS or local machine shop (1st choice really). I was thinking there might be a trick or solution he might try first.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

is he sure its stripped though? it might be he just cant get the head in... which is why i recommended banging on the rod.


----------



## FullMonty (Nov 3, 2008)

if you back the non-drive side all the way out and take out the expander stuff, it's just an 8 (or maybe 10) millimeter allen fitting.

basically, if it's possible, just back the NDS off until **** starts falling out, and the stripped bit on the drive side should come out, revealing the 10mm tooling that it normally engages.


----------



## Orangesicle (Feb 19, 2009)

Those effing things sukk. 
Unscrew and and tap it out a bit. Repeat.
You can replace the set screw with a through pin. If you drill carefully.
If you drill un-carefully, the drill bit becomes your new set screw.
Break off to desired length.


----------



## jmp1125 (Jul 10, 2010)

I had the same issue as you described. I was drunk and managed to strip both sides of the maxle where the hex wrench would go. As a last chance effort i took an old 6" bolt and used it to try to hammer the little screw axle on the inside. Apparently it was stuck. I guess this is a common issue with the maxle. i was able to hammer it out then use a 10mm hex wrench and get it way on the inside and the maxle came right out. Way better than having to buy new lowers and a front wheel.


----------



## Turbo302 (Sep 18, 2005)

If you're able to take out the smaller skewer parts, you can fit a 10mm allen key to unbolt the maxle from the drive side.


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Turbo302 said:


> If you're able to take out the smaller skewer parts, you can fit a 10mm allen key to unbolt the maxle from the drive side.


+1
I was careless and did the same thing as the OP's buddy) and ending up using a 10mm allen to get it out. Easy as pie.


----------



## jmp1125 (Jul 10, 2010)

I heard that the 2010 maxles were much better and less prone to these issues. Will the 2010 maxle fit an old style 2009 or 2008 boxxer?

Has anyone ridden the maxle without the inside parts like the wedge. I wonder if that would be safe or just insane?


----------

